# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Eidanyoson, otra vez.

## eidanyoson

Pues nada, nada, ahora que descubro que hay un hilo de presentaciones,  lo hago, aunque sea varios días tarde. Alla voy:

Mi nombre mágico  por el que se me conoce (los que me conocen , los que no, no saben mi  nombre mágico...), es Eidanyoson. De Eidan y de Yoson. 

 Eidan es  una adaptación gráfica al castellano de una de las  pronunciaciones del nombre irlandés Aedan o Aodhan, que probablemente 
conozcas más en la variante anglicizada Aidan. La forma castellanizada 
más habitual es Aidano o, más recientemente, Aidán. Pero a mi me gustó  Eidan.

 En origen, Aodhan/Aedan es un diminutivo del nombre  Aod/Aed, del  irlandés aohd, "fuego".

Y Yoson es otra "castellanización" de  Yeison, Este nombre es de origen griego y es un nombre masculino que  significa "el que sabe curar los males".

 Por tanto mi alias  podría venir a significar algo así como " el que sabe curar los males  con fuego". Una bonita metáfora, pero eso lo dejo para que lo  penséis.

Aunque,  quizá, la realidad fue otra y está TODO AL REV&#201;S  :Smile1: 


Es que quería hacer el tonto con algo y he abierto este hilo jijijiji  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## Magnano

Eres alguien con un gran conocimento pese a ser un eterno novato, como a ti te gusta llamarte. 

¡¡Bienvenido Neiuglayosoy!!

PD: Me he tomado la libertad de cambiarte un poco el nombre  :Wink1:

----------


## Juliopikas

Jooooooooo. ¡Como vienen los nuevos!
Despues de ver tu presentación, noto que te faltan datos: Si eres casado, soltero, mediopensionista, si te gusta la magia, cuantos hijos tienes, en el matrimonio y cuantos extramatrimoniales.
Creo que debes de empezar, otra vez. Los nuevos debeis de adjuntar un curriculo completo y dejaros de tonterias. Ja,ja,ja,ja.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## t.barrie

Bienvenido al foro Eidan. Hay una plantilla que es recomendable (aunque no obligatoria) rellenar a la hora de las presentaciones.
De todas maneras, pasa, ponte cómodo. Espero que te sientas a gusto en el foro y que te quedes algún tiempo por aquí. :Wink1: 

Gracias por estar por aquí Eidan. Por aguantar los chaparrones.

----------


## Ritxi

Eidan, bienvenido al foro, pero tú me suenas de algo...

a sí... ya sé... del Youtube, tu eres el que bailaba los pajaritos en su boda 


je je je

----------


## luis_bcn

bienvenido eidan!!! eres..............el de la ropa..................,jejjejejjeje.
un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Hay que jorobarse,  a todos os recuerdo a alguien o algo,  pero nadie dice nada de mi magia.

----------


## Mistico

¿Tú haces magia Eidan? :P

----------


## Magnano

No, no hace magia porque Magia no le deja.

----------


## Ritxi

> Hay que jorobarse, a todos os recuerdo a alguien o algo, pero nadie dice nada de mi magia.


Presentate al próximo concurso y te alabaremos... o no?

Toma presión  :001 005:

----------


## Inherent

Eso eso, un video poniendo en práctica el retention vanish :D
A mí no se me olvida que nos casamos el mismo día, jajaja pero yo fui bastante más tradicional con el baile :D

----------


## Ming

> tu eres el que bailaba los pajaritos en su boda


Juassssssss, lo que me reí yo con ese video jajajajajaj
 :Rofl: 

Bienvenido al foro Eidan, lete las... vale, paso  :O21: 


Vamos a lo que importa... cómo está tu gata ^^

En serio; gracias por todo :-)

----------

